# magnetic conversion kits?



## VTsurfman (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyone know anything about these magnetic conversion kits that supposedly increase casting distance and eliminate backlashes?
they claim to change your conventional reel to a mag reel. Apparently you replace the side cover of the reel with one that has magnets in it. But, does it really work?
I've ordered one for my Daiwa SL30SH.
thanks for any input.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

they work well, but you have to reeducate your thumb.
charlie


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*i'm not sure but...*

two things.. one i'm sure of, one i'm not...

First, i'm sure mag conversions don't make you cast further.. they can help eliminate backlashes and make a reel more controllable..

I'm not sure, but i don't believe the mag conversions you are talking about work on the sl30sh.. they have graphite spools and the magnets have no effect.. the conversions are for slx30shv and grand wave reels....


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*magnets*

You are right about both. Ryan at Hatteras Jack does have a kit to convert the graphite spool. He glues metal plates to the spool.


----------



## VTsurfman (Nov 28, 2003)

thanks guys.
I did buy a kit specifically for the SL30SH, and you do need to glue a piece on to the plate to make it work properly with the magnets.
I was hoping that would be the magic bullet to produce longer casts, but if it will help with the backlashes, then that's OK.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't think there is a magic bullet. Many things come into play here, technique, equipment, even the way you load your reel.
But the most important, is practice, and practice. The 30 can be sped up or slowed to a crawl. A good combination of oil type , coupled with brake blocks might be a more economical way, before you spend the bucks for the conversion. And finally scout where you are fishing, this spring saw guys on the north end of Ocracoke casting beyond the fish, which were 150' off the inlet.
After they left we caught fish with a simple lob to them.
Again practice. Buy cheap line cause you will go through a few spools.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*cool*

i didn't know about the kits for the graphite spool.. the 30sh is a great reel.. Tom nailed it though... practice a lot!!!!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Interesting reading (mag conversions)*

Here is the url to a discussion on mag conversions. I found it very interesting.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7454


----------

